

Are Indian High Schoolers Manning Your IBM Help Desk? - jameslevy
http://www.cringely.com/2012/07/23/are-indian-high-schoolers-manning-your-ibm-help-desk

======
senthilnayagam
I doubt it, most jobs done in US when outsourced, it is given to graduates,
many a times STEM grads who are over qualified for it.

Even in india BPO/KPO/Call centre jobs are looked down upon by youth, reason
being working in shifts, career progression is slow, does not require high
skills. These jobs as stop gap arrangement, till they get a more stable IT
job.

------
qatalo
Fact is that a university is not the only place where you can get post high
school education in India. Training diplomas and skill based vocational
education s very prevalent here. Rest assured that no jobs at technical setups
are going to fresh out of high school students.

